# Jefferson County Hunt Club Seeking Members



## redneck (Jun 22, 2005)

Seeking members for 2400 acre hunt club in Jefferson County Florida.  35 miles west of Perry in the Fanlew Preserve Area.  Abundant deer, hog, and turkey.  Family oriented club with primitive campsite.  $1200 annual family membership.

Call Steve @ (727) 586-6861(days) or  (727) 581-1092(eve)

OR  Ed @ (386) 789-5348


----------

